# ptp add on manuel-problem



## Win95Fan86 (7. März 2016)

hi ich bins mal wieder,
habe ja zu einem anderen spiel gepostet und nun habe ich hierzu ein problem:
__________________

vlt. kennt jemand das zugspiel ptp 1?

habe leider kein anderes passendes forum gefunden.


so mein problem:
--------------------
nachdem ich eine strecke runtergeladen und über dem contenmanager installiert hab (nach anleitung), hat es am anfang auch geklappt.


nach 3x fahren war auf einmal alles weg un habe es versucht neu zu installieren.

seiddem wird nichts mehr übernommen, habe schon alles probiert,
bin am verzweifeln da es ja vorher geklappt hat.

in anderen foren habe ich schon geschaut aber war nichts passendes bei.

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


lg


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2016)

Wir behandeln hier von *P*ro *T*rain *P*erfect, oder?
Windows 7

Und was bedeutet "alles probiert"?
Nicht, dass es (wieder) heisst:
 jaja, schon probiert


----------



## Win95Fan86 (8. März 2016)

jap ptp windows 7

es ging um das kostenlose add on berlin u7 was man runterladen kann.
gestern habe ich es selbst wieder durch zufall hinbekommen,
fagt sich aber wie lange.?

________________________________

ich kann jetzt die strecke fahren aber est steigen noch immer keine fahrgäste
ein und bei jeder haltestelle kommt die ansage:

"dieser zug endet hier bitte alle aussteigen"

dann kommt die ansage:

"zurückbleiben bitte" und die türen schliessen.

es giebt auch keine zielanzeige, steigen auch keine leute ein, schade.

habe es schon mit aufgaben zuweisen versucht aber es klappt immer noch nicht.

________________________________

und wie gesagt weiss nicht wie lange das add on in der liste bleibt.

hoffe einer hat eine lösung zu meinen 1000 problemen.

dank* lg


----------



## Win95Fan86 (9. März 2016)

keiner eine antwort? schade


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2016)

Ist halt schon recht alt das Game.
Für neuer Trainsims findest du hier sicherlich mehr Hilfe.
Gibt ja dafür hier schon ein paar "Experten"


----------

